# Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm neuwertig + Poploc Hebel (Dual Air,Motion Control)



## sebbo87 (13. April 2012)

Wer noch auf der Suche nach einer guten und neuwertigen Gabel für die kommende Saison ist, wird vielleicht hier fündig:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federgabel-Rock-Shox-Reba-SL-100mm-neuwertig-Poploc-Hebel-Dual-Air-MotionCon?item=260999787225&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D1%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7694241056519813684

Genaue Artikelbeschreibung und ausführliche Bebilderung findet ihr auf ebay!

Viel Erfolg beim Bieten 

Nur noch etwas mehr als eine Stunde! Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------

